# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Advice Please

## WORLD

Hi Everyone,

I'd like to start off by saying I stumbled across this site and it seems to have a vast amount of useful information and knowledgeble members. 

I bought some Test Enanthate for a first cycle. I'm not quite ready for it yet and I'm letting it sit until I am absolutely certain I am prepared mentally and physically, as well as educated enough on it's effects. 

I visited their site and found a picture of the Test they manufacture. When comparing it to mine, I noticed minor differences. Theirs is clear while mine is yellow. Also, their label is Terquoise while mine is Green. Mine didn't come in a box either. 

I know it is very likely for a newb to come across counterfeit goods, so I come to you all for an opinion. Please check the attached pictures and let me know what you think. You can Google them if you'd like to find their site. 

Thanks in Advance

----------


## FREAK

bro no lab names allowed here please edit

----------


## WORLD

Sorry. Will do.

----------


## WORLD

I cannot change the thread title.

----------


## FREAK

u better get rid of the site too

----------


## WORLD

Am I allowed to show pics of the name? Would you mind letting me know why I can't include Lab names?
Thanks

----------


## FREAK

its against the rules no lab names ,no pics of lab names dont worry admin will tell u all about it

----------


## onehundredk

whats up with the label..."export only"

----------


## WORLD

no idea bro

----------


## onehundredk

ya weird never seen that before..

----------


## FREAK

I've seen the lab around before but thats about it

----------


## WORLD

I've been told good things about the lab, it's just the variation in colours I'm concerned about. This leads me to believe it can be fake.

----------


## Carth

Hey WORLD. Can you please send me a PM bro? Thanks!

----------


## Freedomfighter

Hey all, just stumbled across your site, over-viewing it you guys all seem relatively in check. Wondering if anyone could send me some good links, or know off hand where I can get a good connection, for weeks now I have been having troubles getting gear.

Thanks

----------


## im83931

> Hey all, just stumbled across your site, over-viewing it you guys all seem relatively in check. Wondering if anyone could send me some good links, or know off hand where I can get a good connection, for weeks now I have been having troubles getting gear.
> 
> Thanks


Here you go. Its the rules link.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=145582

----------


## rodgerj

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'd like to start off by saying I stumbled across this site and it seems to have a vast amount of useful information and knowledgeble members. 
> 
> I bought some Test Enanthate for a first cycle. I'm not quite ready for it yet and I'm letting it sit until I am absolutely certain I am prepared mentally and physically, as well as educated enough on it's effects. 
> 
> I visited their site and found a picture of the Test they manufacture. When comparing it to mine, I noticed minor differences. Theirs is clear while mine is yellow. Also, their label is Terquoise while mine is Green. Mine didn't come in a box either. 
> 
> I know it is very likely for a newb to come across counterfeit goods, so I come to you all for an opinion. Please check the attached pictures and let me know what you think. You can Google them if you'd like to find their site. 
> ...


This may be too late for you but compared to what I have seen that oil does look a little yellow. I have the same shit and it is more clear then that. It has also kicked in somewhat so I know it is not fake. I can get you a pic if you like. PM me...

----------


## GetHugeDieTrying

have used plenty of this brand and worked very well. #2 on my canadian ugls. worked just as good as billy ray _____.

----------


## DSM4Life

How many time do you need to be told to edit the damn lab name out ?

----------


## Big

> How many time do you need to be told to edit the damn lab name out ?


a better question might be "how many old threads will be bumped by the same member tonight?"

----------

